# Mini size



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel was 12" tall and weighed 11.2 lbs when he was 15 weeks old. Now he's 19 months old and measures at 17.5" and weighs 20 lbs. Both of his parents are in size mini champions. One of his littermates is now a champion (and in size, of course) and his another littermate is smaller than he is - I think Nickel's brother is very close to 15" tall.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I've heard take their weight at 8 weeks and triple or quadruple it. Ramses is my first poodle, mini or otherwise, but he's 14 weeks old and 6.5#. So they're around the same size.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some size charts that might help (I recently posted the first two on another thread, and the second one was posted some time ago by Outwest):

www.puppygrowth.org

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13694-found-great-height-weight-chart-puppies.html

http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlepuppygrowthcharts.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle, would Nickel be considered an oversized mini? 

Peppersb, thanks for the great links. The first one was really easy to use. I've seen the other two but couldn't figure out his estimate on the one with the chart. According to the calculator, he'll be between 12-15 pounds.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

At 4 months old, Gigi was 7 lbs 9 oz and 10" at her withers.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Ginagbaby said: "Peppersb, thanks for the great links. The first one was really easy to use. I've seen the other two but couldn't figure out his estimate on the one with the chart. According to the calculator, he'll be between 12-15 pounds."

To use the chart, you need to: (1) Use the chart to find the percentage for your dog's age. Look for the percentage at the center of the red or blue strip for your dog's age. For examle, for 12 weeks, it looks like about 30% for weight and about 58% for height. (2) Express the percentage as a decimal: .3 or .58. (3) Divide your dog's weight or height by that percentage which you have expressed as a decimal. For example, if your 12 week old dog's weight is 10 pounds and height is 13 inches: 10/.3 = 33.33 pounds is the predicted weight and 13/.58 = 22.4 inches is the predicted height. 

I can't get a chart to show up well here, but will include it anyway. The following are the results for my puppy (a small standard). In each row, the first number is age, then weight, height, then the two calculations.

Age	Weight	Height	Predicted weight	Predicted height


12 10 13 10/.3 = 33.33 13/.58 = 22.4 
13 10 13 10/.33 = 30.3 13/.61= 21.3
14 11.5 14 11.5/.38 = 30.3 14/.64= 21.9
15 14 15 14/.40 = 35.0 15/.66= 22.7
16 16 15.5 16/.43 =37.2 15.5/.69= 22.5
17 17 16 17/.46 =37.0 16/.71=22.5 
18 18 17 18/.50 =36.0 17/.74=23.0 
19 18.5 17 18.5/.53=34.9 17/.77=22.1
20 20 18 20/.56=35.7 18/.79=22.8
21 21 18 21/.59=35.6 18/.80=22.5
22 21 18 21/.61=34.4 18/.81=22.2
23 23 18.5 23/.63=36.5 18.5/.825=22.4
24 /.65= /.84=


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> schnauzerpoodle, would Nickel be considered an oversized mini?


Oh yes  He's one athletic and sturdy silver mini.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I decided to try the 1st one which I have not seen. Nice to be able to plug in the data & have it get spitted out. But found it interesting because my dog is an Oversized Toy but I registered her as a Mini since she is almost 12". If I plug her data in as a Mini Poodle her est. weight would be 12lbs. If I plug her in as a Toy Poodle then her est. weight is 9.0lbs. Which I find interesting because she is going on 10 months & is 8.9lbs. She hasn't gained any weight since July. 

It will be interesting to see what others turn out to be.


----------



## sassybutterfly (Sep 30, 2013)

*Betsy my minature*

Hi

Im trying to gauge were my minature poodle is on the scale.

She is 19 weeks this thursday
weighs 10lb
and i think is about 11 inches from floor to base of kneck.

I was told she is a toy x minature poodle, but i think she is too big to be a toy. so im thinking she is a minature.

any thoughts welcome 

thank you sarah xx














































my 4 year old daughter holding betsy










https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1379559_10151876585882279_1845852530_n.jpg


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Technically there are just the 3 sizes: Toy 10" & under at the withers, Mini 10-15" at the withers, Standard anything over 15" with no upper height limit.
Now do you know for sure she was a cross between a Toy & Mini or just supposing since she is 11" & still has growing to do?. Now here comes the kicker there are Toys bred from Toy lines that go over the 10" mark. These are called "Oversized Toys". My dog Louisa is an OT & she stands 12" BUT I registered as a Mini. Her Sire is also out of Toy lines standing 12" & he also was registered as a Mini. I know if OT being 13" tall out if Conformation Champion dogs, so must be a throwback to some larger genes. Now my dog Echo is a Toy & her Sire is an IT @ 11". So yes, it does get confusing. I have seen Poodles labelled as a Toy & big very large boned with a thick head, but right at that 10" mark, the " dwarf" gene might come into play with these types.

Anyway you just have to do your pedigree research. There are different diseases in the 3 sizes, some common in all 3 sizes but that is the main reason not to cross Toys/minis, mini/standard & the awful Toy/standard cross. Most likely easier to track diseases if all are bred within their own variety.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo is almost 10 months and is 11.75 pounds. He is super thin. His mom is short and long and his dad is tall with long legs. I have no idea how tall Oreo is...where do you measure them? Oreo is a mini and so are his parents. He is the smallest of the litter too.


----------



## sassybutterfly (Sep 30, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> Oreo is almost 10 months and is 11.75 pounds. He is super thin. His mom is short and long and his dad is tall with long legs. I have no idea how tall Oreo is...where do you measure them? Oreo is a mini and so are his parents. He is the smallest of the litter too.


im not sure what the withers are. i just measured to the kneck base, but that could be wrong. why isnt the head included ?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Withers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think Storm is 17 inches... He's from champion miniature poodle stock of Australian and imported lines... I just LOVE his size...


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I would ask your breeder for help estimating the adult size - and sometimes you just can't. When I was actively showing everything I bred (well - the whole 2 litters of Italian Greyhounds in 10 years of showing and 2 co-bred litters) all tie back into the same general lines I was working with. Of my 2 litters bred and raised on my own and direct relatives to them - I have the extremes from Sara, my 6.5 lb, 13" mini might who is very fine and dainty in all ways who is half sister to my dashing 13 lb, 14" quadruple champion male and grand champion in UKC. He sired both my litters to the same bitch. My first was stunning but I was a bit concerned some would go over (standard calls for 13" - 15"), but got such nice quality I repeated a year later. At their adult sizes my smallest pup, Aero, who went to Canada and was a CH by 7 months grew into a "biggie" at 17.5". He was 9" and 6 lbs when he left here at 13 weeks. My largest but I must admit more refined like her dad from the start was my Aiyana. At 12 weeks she was already 11", and 8 lbs. At 5 years now she is just a hair shorter then her dad and a dainty 10.6 lbs. But IGs are known not to breed true to size (IE to big or two small parents can have smaller or larger offspring - one of the many reasons I left the show ring with them - my very correctly sized girls looked like dwarfs even as adults and finished but it was not easy!!!). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Along those lines - I need to wicket Halona. I am told she is dainty and refined for a Spoo - not sure how tall but she was 55.2 lbs at her last vet visit and in about ideal weight finally. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassybutterfly (Sep 30, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> I would ask your breeder for help estimating the adult size - and sometimes you just can't. When I was actively showing everything I bred (well - the whole 2 litters of Italian Greyhounds in 10 years of showing and 2 co-bred litters) all tie back into the same general lines I was working with. Of my 2 litters bred and raised on my own and direct relatives to them - I have the extremes from Sara, my 6.5 lb, 13" mini might who is very fine and dainty in all ways who is half sister to my dashing 13 lb, 14" quadruple champion male and grand champion in UKC. He sired both my litters to the same bitch. My first was stunning but I was a bit concerned some would go over (standard calls for 13" - 15"), but got such nice quality I repeated a year later. At their adult sizes my smallest pup, Aero, who went to Canada and was a CH by 7 months grew into a "biggie" at 17.5". He was 9" and 6 lbs when he left here at 13 weeks. My largest but I must admit more refined like her dad from the start was my Aiyana. At 12 weeks she was already 11", and 8 lbs. At 5 years now she is just a hair shorter then her dad and a dainty 10.6 lbs. But IGs are known not to breed true to size (IE to big or two small parents can have smaller or larger offspring - one of the many reasons I left the show ring with them - my very correctly sized girls looked like dwarfs even as adults and finished but it was not easy!!!).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WHATS AN " IG " please


----------



## sassybutterfly (Sep 30, 2013)

sassybutterfly said:


> WHATS AN " IG " please


sorry just realised you mentioned an italian greyhound x


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

55 lbs of Spoo does not sound that refined but then again if you Poodle stands at the 26-28" mark then yup pretty refined. My Spoo is 22" & 38 lbs full grown. He is refined but athletic & not going to break.


----------

